# Quail



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My Grandson and I took a little walkabout this afternoon I bagged this Gambels quail
Natural Mesquite fork
1" straight cut TBG
5/8" marble
30 yards..actually 33 steps
Hit top edge of wing and spine just under neck
1/4 mile from home

Cleaned and in the freezer with others

Jim


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice bird . ive never ate quail, and theres plenty around here .


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice!

This is one of my future hunting goals, to take a quail with a slingshot.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing finer than quail on the fang. My favourite game dish.


----------



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope to bag several Blue scale quail next week in Mexico. Now I see it can be done.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys It's my favorite game dish as well. I should mention I had several closer shots that I missed.
Got lucky on that one.

Jim


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good shooting!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice stuff Jim, I have shot at those but never killed one, probably a subconcious thing because they look kind of cool. how do they taste anyway?

cheers
mrpaint


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> nice stuff Jim, I have shot at those but never killed one, probably a subconcious thing because they look kind of cool. how do they taste anyway?
> 
> cheers
> mrpaint


 They taste like chicken. lol ... really, closer than anything else we say that about!


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wonderful shooting! And I would like to thank you for taking your grandson with you, to expose him in a healthy and loving way to the wonder that is Mother Nature and all she can provide. Great stewardship! You are setting a great example for us all. Hop


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting, I too have never eaten Quail, it's definitely on my list of things to try.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I love quail ... used to eat it a lot, but it has been a looong time. I had mostly Bobwhite quail as a boy, but some California quail in recent years. I just returned from the southern states. An old friend from Tennessee with whom I used to hunt told me there are no more wild Bobwhite quail, at least not in his area. He raises them on his farm, but then slaughters them and puts them in the freezer.

Glad to hear there are still some wild ones in AZ. And very nice shooting. In my memory, they are very hard to spot and fly very quickly. You have to be sharp and quick to take one with a slingshot. Congratulations.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

wow...that is awesome.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have to admit i have never managed to shoot one of these, i know that this is bad for a hunter but i am not actually sure what they look like exactly, i shall have to brush up on it. congratulations on a good kill.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Quail is great eating and the only game my wife will eat.
There are several species of the bird,I don't know what you have in Great Britian if any.
I miss a lot more shots than I hit but that just makes the ones you get more rewarding.








Jim


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

[sub]Beautiful...and tayyyyyysty![/sub]

[sub]







[/sub]


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

shooting mate


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2012)

Obie, from Green Valley, AZ says nice shooting, one of my favorite game birds along with doves. Marbles and steel!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great! I love to see a successful sling hunting post. I have held a quail in hand and they are stunningly beautiful. A truely breath taking creation. Congratulations!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful wee bird there and good shootin too







Cheers​AL​


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

we all like a little luck now and again, bottom line bird in Freezer, good going, good eating for sure


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Feathers will be real handy if yer into flyfishing and make up yer own flys.

Cheers

AL


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

excellent shooting. I loved the part where you said you had been closer and missed. lol.

Al - you right about the feathers for fly tying!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Aye Ray 

By the way mate ye live in a great wee town there Ive been there twice . Have some great friends in Douglasville

Cheers

AL


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Pm sent!


----------

